# Any golfers in Abu Dhabi



## justin311 (Jul 29, 2010)

Hi all,

Does anyone know if there is a golf society in Abu Dhabi? I moved here about 5 months ago and try and get out on the course once a week. 

Looking now to meet a few new faces, and what better way then during a game of golf.

If there isn't a society, i'm thinking of starting one for social golfers of all standards. Have about 5-6 people that i currently tend to play with - keen to cast the net wider.

anyone keen? fancy a game?

I'm about a 12-14h'cap these days, trying to get better - 32 yrs old.

Justin


----------



## dchou1107 (Jan 21, 2011)

I will play some golf with you when I get there. 

33yr with the same index as you



justin311 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Does anyone know if there is a golf society in Abu Dhabi? I moved here about 5 months ago and try and get out on the course once a week.
> 
> ...


----------



## sleepyjim (Jun 20, 2010)

Did this ever happen? Just started golfing with the wife and playing tons......


Jim


----------



## colin14 (Oct 10, 2010)

Hi all, 

Did this golf start? I have been here for 6 months and have been taking advantage of the sunny weather and the fantastic courses either in Abu dhabi or Dubai. 

I'm 26 an play off 5 (sometimes) 

Thanks

Colin


----------



## Dawsey (Jun 12, 2012)

Hi Guys, Ive been here about a month now... still to find ANYONE who I can play a round with. 

If your all still active on the forum then could you please give me a shout. I'd would really like to get in with a society... I'm dying to play on some of these courses! 

Thanks 

Chris


----------

